# ok anyone else have issues fletching FFS 187's ?



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

i asked for input on vanes for my field arrows a while ago and went ahead with the most recomended vane , the ffs 187 . i have fletched afew and they are great but i have a heck of a time getting the lead edge and tail edge to lay down iv tried different offsets and even a heilical clamp .the best thus far is 0 off-set and a straight clamp. i would like at least some offset. due to my frustrations with mine i got easton tite flights for the wifes target arrows, they are really nice.fyi im using a bitz jig. and fletching cx medallions, not that it matters i had no problems with the tight flights on the wifes carbon ones.Any tips from the field folks? thanks 

Bo


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I use the 187's and when I fletch them I don't seat the vane all the way into the clamp. I leave it sticking out just a bit until I press it onto the shaft. Then I squeeze the clamp slightly to allow the vane to slide into the clamp. That way I get pretty good contact from front to back of the vane.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

My suggestion.... ask Sticky... I had major probs with just getting the vanes to stay on the shaft last year... he helped immensely... then agan.... everyone else said the same thing....


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys , I tried leaving a bit out of the clamp like at x said still without much luck . Sticky huh maby I'll shoot a pm if he dosnt chime in later . Thanks all
Bo


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Lemme see if I can find what he sent me.... it's made a huge difference!!!!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks nanayak youre quite the lady. btw youre inbox is full


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

I've emptied some of it... btw... don't thank me... thank Sticky, Prag, BH, Monti, and everyone here.....


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks to all of you fine field folks:thumbs_up


----------



## TexasJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Share the secret of how to make them lay down & stick with the rest of us!!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

well i havent gotten them to lay down in the front and rear yet but iv found if you clean the crap out of the vane and the shaft they will stick , they stick with the vary front and rear curled up slightly ,


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I use wraps and never have an issue...


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

NockOn said:


> I use wraps and never have an issue...


I nearly guarintee this isnt an issue with the arrow shaft .they are cleaned ocd style. i tried again last night and they are a bit better they still lift a bit front and rear.


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

I clean my FFS 187 and shafts with MEK or acetone . Make sure your outside with a good breeze, rubber gloves cleaning with MEK or acetone. I use a bitz jig with straight 3degree offset. Hope this helps.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

i clean both shafts and vanes with acetone , then a wipedown with 98 % alchahol. they are clean . I allow a few minutes to dry as well.I have tried all different offsets with the straight clamp and tried a heilical a few times. all with pretty much the same result.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Everyone that I know that shoots those vanes (now that I say that I'm sure Pat will say the opposite just to try and tweak me) uses wraps under them. Never any issues with them going down correctly and more importantly you have to cut them to get them off.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone had an issue using a brite-site protunner with wraps? I was cresting arrows and had the same issue with the vanes . I stopped cresting them because the protunner blade was scratching my crests . I heard of the protunners bouncing the arrows bit when they contact anything on the shaft, namely the label on carbon express arrows , wonder if a wrap would do the same


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Everyone that I know that shoots those vanes (now that I say that I'm sure Pat will say the opposite just to try and tweak me) uses wraps under them. Never any issues with them going down correctly and more importantly you have to cut them to get them off.


Don't know about Pat, but I don't use wraps & have zero trouble with FFS 187's.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

iv got to be doing somthing wrong :set1_thinking::dontknow::fuming::BangHead::dead:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No problems*



GradyWhite said:


> Don't know about Pat, but I don't use wraps & have zero trouble with FFS 187's.


I don't have wraps on my arrows and I've never had a problem with the FFS 187's. (Pat does fletch my arrows for me):wink:


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

well im going to try one or 2 more tonight . im getting toward the final straw with these vanes.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't go gettin' all excited everyone....was just pokin' some fun at Pat. We agree to disagree on almost everything it seems...I was just gettin' a jab in at him first this time. 



LoneEagle0607 said:


> I don't have wraps on my arrows and I've never had a problem with the FFS 187's. (Pat does fletch my arrows for me):wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I use denatured on the shaft, and really wipe the vane down good as well with the denatured alcohol. They stick great. Zero issue with them. I use fletch tite, but as of late discovered that bohning no longer makes it. Ive been forced to switch to the fletch tite platinum.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Howabout posting pictures of fletched arrows showing offset from a top view and "lifted" ends from a side view. Maybe someone else can see something. Haven't had any problems myself with ff187, no wraps on ACG's. Bad batch of vanes, warped clamp, or excessive offset is all I can think of offhand. Sounds pretty frustrating.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

A couple things to think about... if the ends are lifting- are you leaving them n the jig long enough?
Did you use a dry vane in your clamp and adjust your fletching jig so that the vane contacts completely with the arrow shaft?


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

i can post a couple pics tonight thanks all


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I got some of the Zing primer from South Shore that flex fletch is now selling. I've fletched 187s on protours and navigators using this stuff and you can't pull the vanes off without pliers.

I'll confess that I did get it before it was technically on the market and shot fita and field tournaments this spring and summer with arrows fletched using the primer. I had ZERO vanes pop off. Some were torn, but none popped off by getting hit by other arrows. It's great stuff.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> A couple things to think about... if the ends are lifting- are you leaving them n the jig long enough?
> Did you use a dry vane in your clamp and adjust your fletching jig so that the vane contacts completely with the arrow shaft?


I forgot I also do that step, put a dry fletch at the front end of the clamp that way the tail end of the clamp doesn't lift. I also clean the base of the vanes with denatured alcool 99.9% pure, put the vane in a the clamp and use a white paper towel until I see the color of the vane on the paper towel.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

bo-w said:


> Has anyone had an issue using a brite-site protunner with wraps? I was cresting arrows and had the same issue with the vanes . I stopped cresting them because the protunner blade was scratching my crests . I heard of the protunners bouncing the arrows bit when they contact anything on the shaft, namely the label on carbon express arrows , wonder if a wrap would do the same


You will always have contact with blade rests. When I powder test I want 2 light lines down the shaft. As for glue I have been useing Goat tuff and had zero problems. But, glue will go bad. I leave mine in the fridge when not useing.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

It is a good idea to let the vanes dry after cleaning with solvent. If not they will curl up at the ends. I clean all the vanes I plan to fletch in a session with MEK and then let them dry completely for at least an hour.

Also, my helical clamp has the front end chopped off so that the front of the clamp doew not hit the shaft, therefore causing the front of the vane to have poor contact.

When fletching either straight or helical, more is not better, the most important is to adjust the jig so that the vane seats flat over its full length. After doing that, the helical or offset is whatever it is, do not worry about the number of degrees.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

iv not been so worried about the # of degrees so much other than id like a little offset. maby I will try letting them dry longer . i cant get pics up now because my computer is being dumb. i had a little more success last night lightly scuffing the vane base with a scotch brite pad before cleaning , they still lifted a bit though. seriously thinking of switching now though , I love the vanes but im questioning weather or not its worth all the trouble.I have about 12 left. if I cant get it right by the time they are gone I will find some other vanes.thank you all for the help . im still trying.
i 
i 
i


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, what an ordeal...If you end up switching, check out the shield cut PM-20 AAE/Cavalier Plastifletch Max Vanes. They don't require pre-cleaning and have worked on everything from GT series 22 pros down to to ACEs for me. Not trying to sell 'em or anything, but they are a good, consistent vane if you can't get the FF to work out for you.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

montigre said:


> Wow, what an ordeal...If you end up switching, check out the shield cut PM-20 AAE/Cavalier Plastifletch Max Vanes. They don't require pre-cleaning and have worked on everything from GT series 22 pros down to to ACEs for me. Not trying to sell 'em or anything, but they are a good, consistent vane if you can't get the FF to work out for you.[
> 
> 
> I will look into them . thanks . I fletched my wifes carbon ones with easton tite-flights and really like how easily they went on especially her really small diameter arrows.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

You're not alone. I couldn't get the FF's to stick using my Helix jig no matter what I tried. I'm not into frustrating myself, so I simply switched to a Vantec or Bohning vane, both of which stuck without issue.

Don't know what it is, but it's something.!!


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

For the past 15 years I've heard nothing but the best about FF vanes and I've used them on no less than 10 different attempts over that span with the same results. Fussiness. I will admit they are the best vane out there for durability but sometimes mine would stick like nobody's business and other times I could just about blow them off and I've tried my own tried and proven methods as well as followed FF's recommended instructions to a T. Similar results accross the board. Switched over to the Easton Tite Flights early last year and haven't looked back. Awesome vane, no fuss, stick great. Sorry FF, I don't miss you yet.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Everyone that I know that shoots those vanes (now that I say that I'm sure Pat will say the opposite just to try and tweak me) uses wraps under them. Never any issues with them going down correctly and more importantly you have to cut them to get them off.


I'll let somebody else handle my light work:wink::tongue:...



GradyWhite said:


> Don't know about Pat, but I don't use wraps & have zero trouble with FFS 187's.


Thanks Grady :thumb:



LoneEagle0607 said:


> I don't have wraps on my arrows and I've never had a problem with the FFS 187's. (Pat does fletch my arrows for me):wink:


You too Eagle:thumb:



Ron Meadows said:


> Don't go gettin' all excited everyone....was just pokin' some fun at Pat. We agree to disagree on almost everything it seems...I was just gettin' a jab in at him first this time.


 Well played BTW...

I obviously don't use wraps and never have problems with vane adhesion...

4 things to remember with flex fletch:

1- Cleanliness is key. Use Acetone, MEK or 95+% IPA
2- Keep your fingers away from the base of the vane or the section of shaft you're fletching. I watched a guy fletching arrows 1 time who was picking up the newly cleaned shaft by the section he was about to try and adhere vanes to, then wondered why they didn't stick...
3- Already mentioned, but leave a little bit of vane hanging out of the shaft.
4- Patienance grasshopper- you really don't want to pull that clamp off the vane too quick. Anytime i lose a vane, that is the reason (I got impatient) simple as that

It sounds to me that OP problem is all about lining the jig up correctly. It takes some time, but I've put helical fletch FF187s on a CX nano before. It can be done. There is something up either with your jig, your clamp, or the way it is adjusted.

2 things I forgot:
1- I prefer the Flexbond glue to anything on the market. It sticks perfectly well, and you can eventually get it off when the time comes to refletch. takes a little longer, but I'm good with that...
2- Too much glue is as bad as or worse than not enough. I put a bead on then dab the base of the vane against a clean sheet of paper to remove any excess...


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

hmm I have literaly fletched thousands of FF and never had an issue I have always cleaned every thing with lacquer thinner and used fletch tight glue no problems, and been using them for over 20 yrs
Sorry about your luck.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I am moving and have packed most all of my stuff so I will be unable to try again for a few weeks . I will post back my results then . Again thank you all for you're help and a nig thanks to stickey for the pm . I really like these vanes and will continue to try . I do have a few arrows that fletched well and they fly great . So try again I will .


----------

